# Request Review Item Map Pins



## MrDeranged

If you would like to have a pin in the category map associated with your review item, or would like to have your pin removed please request it in this thread. 

Having a pin only means that a pin will be visible by someone viewing the page that your review listing is on.  It *does not guarantee* it will be visible on the category "Full Map".

If you want to see if there is a Pin for your review item:

Click on the appropriate "Full Map"
Dealer Full Map
User Full Map


Click on "Filters" in the upper right corner of the map
Input your username in the "Created by" field
Click the "Filter" button.




If you want a pin created for your review item, the minimum acceptable location information we need you to post in this thread is:

If you are in the US:  Your "State".
We would prefer your "City, State" 

If you are outside of the US:  Your "Country"
We would prefer your "Town, Country"

If a pin has already been created for your review item and you would like it removed, you just need to post "remove" in this thread.

Once your request has been completed, your post will receive a "like" reaction.

Don't bother posting anything other than requests in this thread.  Any posts other than requests for either pin creation or pin removal will be *deleted without notice*.

Regards,
MrD


----------

